# Some of my work



## Mr. Aion (Dec 14, 2017)

Here are some of the bowls that I've made. I work with whatever I can get, but I prefer zapote or segmented bowls.

I also make Harry Potter-style wands.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2017)

That segmented bowl is over the top cool! You have a varied style, all of which is appealing. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice Justin. By the way, it is customary when posting to state what kinds of woods are shown in each of the pictures. 

Also, what wood do you mean by zapote? That name is used by at least 70 different species over a couple of dozen different genera


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice! What's the red stuff?


----------



## Mr. Aion (Dec 14, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> That segmented bowl is over the top cool! You have a varied style, all of which is appealing. Chuck


Thanks. I was flying WAY too close to the sun with that one. A chunk of it broke off and hit me in head. The shop teacher drove me to the hospital for glue and bandaids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Aion (Dec 14, 2017)

The red in these pictures is zapote. I'd give more info, but that's how they are listed at Woodcraft. The rounded one is maple and the tumbling bowl is maple, walnut and cherry. The others are random cast offs from the discount bin.


----------



## CWS (Dec 14, 2017)

I really like the segmented piece. I know a lot of us don't always use a face mask BUT WE ALL SHOULD. Glad you are ok.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2017)

Justin, beautiful work! That segmented bowl is super cool, glad you survived turning it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow...I love those red ones....


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 14, 2017)

All very cool .. be safe


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2017)

Mr. Aion said:


> The red in these pictures is zapote. I'd give more info, but that's how they are listed at Woodcraft.


They list it as Zapote (Pouteria sapota), also known as Chico Zapote. That's one I'm not familiar w/.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 15, 2017)

phinds said:


> They list it as Zapote (Pouteria sapota), also known as Chico Zapote. That's one I'm not familiar w/.



Not at all common. Most suppliers are questionable, as they often mix descriptions with _Manilkara zapota_, the tree most commonly tapped in the past for 'chichle' also called chewing gum. I've been looking and have found A. Curtis to be likely the only source of vouchered material, and likely that only in IWCS sample sizes.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2017)

So uhmmm... That went through the ceiling tile AFTER bouncing off your head???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> So uhmmm... That went through the ceiling tile AFTER bouncing off your head???



EXCELLENT question!


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 15, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> So uhmmm... That went through the ceiling tile AFTER bouncing off your head???



Multiple projectiles?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Multiple projectiles?




Not if you look at the blueprints for the hole in the ceiling tile on the white board above! 

What said blue print neglects to point out however, as seen in the picture of the ceiling itself... That's a 10 - 12 foot ceiling, it went through after bouncing off his head!! I'm going to guess 12!!! Top of the windows should be 6'8" so they line up with the tops of doors, if you look at the block work, approximately 8 1/2" per course of block, it's roughly 3 ft. to the top of the ladder, and another 2 ft. above it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Not if you look at the blueprints for the hole in the ceiling tile on the white board above!
> 
> What said blue print neglects to point out however, as seen in the picture of the ceiling itself... That's a 10 - 12 foot ceiling, it went through after bouncing off his head!! I'm going to guess 12!!! Top of the windows should be 6'8" so they line up with the tops of doors, if you look at the block work, approximately 8 1/2" per course of block, it's roughly 3 ft. to the top of the ladder, and another 2 ft. above it.
> 
> View attachment 138381


Does that work out to 41 MPH as it hit the tile? Is it refractory or projectual (if on the floor, the first, if in the drop ceiling the second)?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

